# 2011 Esoteric Certifications (GLoTX)



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Mar 13, 2011)

How many of you are planning on re-certifying or are current this year??

I just re-certified my "C" Certificate, and possibly upgraded to a "B". The instructors would not let me know if I upgraded or not, but they did tell me that I met my re-certification requirements for the GLoTX.

---------- Post added at 01:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:50 PM ----------

I will go ahead and select "Class C" since I do not know for certain if I upgraded or not.


----------



## jwhoff (Mar 13, 2011)

_What the heck is this?_

Brother Stewart, you forgot those of us who _*fully intend*_ to certify this year.  That is, of course, if I can get someone to teach me the 4th lodge opening and closing.  I hear it all too often once each year just prior to and shortly after installations.


----------



## David Duke (Mar 13, 2011)

I renew my A certification last month, I actually re-certified before I got my certificate from last year.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Mar 13, 2011)

jwhoff said:


> _What the heck is this?_
> 
> Brother Stewart, you forgot those of us who _*fully intend*_ to certify this year.  That is, of course, if I can get someone to teach me the 4th lodge opening and closing.  I hear it all too often once each year just prior to and shortly after installations.


 
You are correct!! I modified the poll to reflect my error.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Mar 14, 2011)

I got my "C" last October and plan to at least re-certify for it, if not upgrade to a "B" or "A".


----------



## Christopher (Mar 15, 2011)

I plan on testing for an "A" Certificate at the next forum near me, but it will be my first esoteric certificate.


----------



## Benton (Mar 15, 2011)

Would like to work towards my C, but I doubt it'll happen this coming year. Uncertainty in my life on where I'll be a year from now. More of a long term goal for me.


----------



## MikeMay (Mar 15, 2011)

My intent is to certify at least as a "C" by next year unless I can find some free time this year...


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Mar 15, 2011)

Christopher said:


> I plan on testing for an "A" Certificate at the next forum near me, but it will be my first esoteric certificate.



Congratulations! It will certainly be well worth the effort!



Benton said:


> Would like to work towards my C, but I doubt it'll happen this coming year. Uncertainty in my life on where I'll be a year from now. More of a long term goal for me.



I think that you might be pleasantly surprised just how much that you really do know but won't give yourself credit for...



MikeMay said:


> My intent is to certify at least as a "C" by next year unless I can find some free time this year...



Go for it, practice, practice, practice!!


Good Luck Brothers!!


----------



## Beathard (Apr 11, 2011)

I am running a certificate class in Bastrop, TX.  I have 5 currently working on certification.  4 are going for their Cs this Saturday (4/16/11).  We are shooting for Bs in August and As by the end of the year.  Taking it in baby steps - very quickly.


----------



## Jacob Johnson (Apr 11, 2011)

where does one find out when and where the certifications are? I know i missed the one at Lewisville this year, but I would like to try and make one of the other ones... I know I can get a C... I'd really like to try for a B, but i think that'll be next year. My current plan is to do a C this year, B next, and then an A the year after that... that should give me plenty of time to get everything worked up. After that, I intend to try and recertify for 25 years or so... lol


----------



## Beathard (Apr 11, 2011)

On the Grand Lodge of Texas site (http://www.grandlodgeoftexas.org/work). Look for the link to the PDF file called Committee on Work Schedule (.pdf) or just click here...


----------



## Jacob Johnson (Apr 11, 2011)

thank you brother! i appreciate your help a lot!


----------



## Beathard (Apr 11, 2011)

Even if you are not totally ready to sit for an exam, you should attend the morning forum.  Find one of the exams near you and show up.  You will learn a lot.


----------



## Bill Lins (Apr 11, 2011)

I'd recommend that any Brother interested in becoming certified sit in on an exam, also. The "change of voice" method takes some getting used to.


----------



## RTidwell (Apr 12, 2011)

I need to sit in on a few classes to brush up on my work.  I have held minimum of a C cert. every year since 4 months after being raised.  I'm currently about to go in to my 3rd year of a 3year B.


----------



## Beathard (Apr 12, 2011)

Two things a certificate class should help with are the round-robin style of the exam and the different paces brothers give the work   My son sounds like a cattle auctioneer. I'm pretty fast. Our other three like it slow and deliberate. Speed differences are the root cause of many of our mistakes.


----------



## AMcClure (Apr 14, 2011)

Brothers, on this topic, I hope to gain my C Certificate later this summer.  I am a rather new Brother but have been studying hard on the questions/answers and openings/closings.  I hope you can give me some assistance with questions about what is exactly covered in the exam.

I know that the C Certificate covers the Opening & Closing of the 4-Lodges, the Tilers Oath, and the Questions & Answers's to the 3 degrees, but what exactly entails opening and closing?  For instance, I assume it is the WM, and all officers speaking parts, is this correct?  And does it include the prayers?  I cannot seem to find this information listed anywhere, and most in my lodge have not sit the tests in many years.  One other question, the tylers oath, that refers test oath correct?

Thank you brothers!


----------



## Beathard (Apr 14, 2011)

The prayers in the opening and closings are not inclded on any of there certificates.  The Tylers Oath is used in testing a mason prior to letting him sit in a lodge where no one can vouch for him.  Is that what you are calling the test oath?


----------



## AMcClure (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes brother, thank you.  One other question if I may, does the openings/closing require the "double-order" step down from a MM lodge?  I see that this is tested by the DI for elected WMs but was not explicit in the C Certificate which grants an exclusion from the DI testing.



Beathard said:


> The prayers in the opening and closings are not inclded on any of there certificates.  The Tylers Oath is used in testing a mason prior to letting him sit in a lodge where no one can vouch for him.  Is that what you are calling the test oath?


----------



## David Duke (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes you must have the double order.


----------



## AMcClure (Apr 14, 2011)

Thank you brother.



David Duke said:


> Yes you must have the double order.


----------



## RTidwell (Apr 14, 2011)

Got to love those looong degree nights of opening and closing all degrees.

Sent from my iPhone using Freemasonry


----------



## Bill Lins (Apr 14, 2011)

AMcClure said:


> Yes brother, thank you.  One other question if I may, does the openings/closing require the "double-order" step down from a MM lodge?


 
Calling to & from labor and double-orders are required, as are the opening, closing, & calling to & from labor of the Lodge of Sorrow.


----------



## Beathard (Apr 14, 2011)

Just heard from TK Anthony. Only double order being tested by him is in the lodge of sorrow. None in the other lodges.

Correction: thanks to David Duke pointing out that I misspoke I can correct it here:

What I meant to say was, the only call from/to labor being tested right now is in the lodge of sorrow. There are no double orders currently being tested. Of course that could change, this is Texas after all.


----------



## David Duke (Apr 14, 2011)

When I tested in February with Duane Anthony we were required to do a double order we also had to do one last year, guess it just depends on who is giving the exam; I like to do it although it is becoming a thing of the past.


----------



## Beathard (Apr 14, 2011)

It's actually very simple to do. Might as well have it in your bag of tricks. I wish they would go back to the old way of opening and closing. It was much simpler.


----------



## Beathard (Apr 14, 2011)

David Duke said:
			
		

> guess it just depends on who is giving the exam.



that's true. Also depends on what was covered during the morning forum. Many times they will not test what was covered in the morning to save time.


----------



## Beathard (Apr 16, 2011)

All 4 members of my little certificate class passed their Cs.  Attempting B certificates in August.  Experience level ranged from 21 years to 2 months.  I was a very fun and educational day.  We did an EA degree, second section of the FC, and second section of a MM in the forum.  Then we split into A, B and C test groups.  Our group was a little rough but we passed.  Congrats to the other members of the board that were present: Kyle, Chris and Trey.


----------



## Bill Lins (Apr 17, 2011)

Congratulations to you all!


----------



## David Duke (Apr 17, 2011)

Congratulations and keep up the good work.


----------



## jwhoff (Apr 17, 2011)

Beathard said:


> All 4 members of my little certificate class passed their Cs.  Attempting B certificates in August.  Experience level ranged from 21 years to 2 months.  I was a very fun and educational day.  We did an EA degree, second section of the FC, and second section of a MM in the forum.  Then we split into A, B and C test groups.  Our group was a little rough but we passed.  Congrats to the other members of the board that were present: Kyle, Chris and Trey.


 

Thanks gentlemen!  More light!  Use it well, the craft and Texas Masonry are counting on you all.

God bless your endeavors.


----------



## Timothy Fleischer (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks Brother for this posting. Found my closest certification exam, which will be July 16. Wish me luck, as I will try for the B certificate, if I am ready. Otherwise, I am pretty secure in applying for the C, as a fall back.


----------



## SeeKer.mm (May 20, 2012)

I am lost!


----------



## Bill Lins (May 20, 2012)

SeeKer.mm said:


> I am lost!


 
How so?


----------



## SeeKer.mm (May 24, 2012)

Not sure what all these certifications are all about.  Once I am Master Mason I will ask if we have that here in CT.


----------



## Bill Lins (May 24, 2012)

They are to give recognition to those Brethren who have put forth the effort to learn more than just the Q's & A's of each degree. A "C" certificate includes, in addition to the Q's & A's, all the floorwork of opening & closing the various Lodges. A "B" certificate adds all the parts of conferring all 3 degrees. An "A" certificate adds the 3 Lectures.


----------



## Timothy Fleischer (May 25, 2012)

Timothy Fleischer said:


> Thanks Brother for this posting. Found my closest certification exam, which will be July 16. Wish me luck, as I will try for the B certificate, if I am ready. Otherwise, I am pretty secure in applying for the C, as a fall back.


 
I never reported back on this. I earned the B Certificate. Working towards A certificate. I have the EA and most of the MM lecture down. The FC lecture is daunting! Will try for it in late July.


----------



## Bill Lins (May 26, 2012)

Congratulations, Bro. Fleischer!


----------



## Star Mztyk (May 27, 2012)

My lodge held the forum/exam this year ....so I was busy in the kitchen....and I still have another 2 years on my A anyway.


----------



## Bill Hosler (Apr 18, 2013)

Can someone explain to me about the A B and C certificates?  I have applied to a Texas lodge but I am still learning lol. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bill Lins (Apr 18, 2013)

Class "C" Certificate: Opening & Closing MM, FC, & EA Lodges, & MM Lodge of Sorrow (all parts); Tiler's Oath, Questions & Answers in all 3-Degrees
Class "B" Certificate (Class C requirements plus all parts of the EA, FC, & MM Degree conferrals)
Class "A" Certificate (Class C & B requirements plus the Lectures of all 3 Degrees)


----------



## jwhoff (Apr 21, 2013)

jwhoff said:


> _What the heck is this?_
> 
> Brother Stewart, you forgot those of us who _*fully intend*_ to certify this year.  That is, of course, if I can get someone to teach me the 4th lodge opening and closing.  I hear it all too often once each year just prior to and shortly after installations.



UPDATE:  I've since certified and recertified for a C Certification.  My intentions are now to gain a B certification.  Though I wish to research and read more about masonry, I will learn the lectures if no one else in my home lodge does.  Our current lecturers are older now and I don't want the lodge to loose its ability to confer its own lectures for degree work.  But again, this is not my personal preference.


----------



## crono782 (Apr 23, 2013)

My intention is to get an A at some point, but I've got quite a ways before then. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## JJones (May 5, 2013)

I've decided it's time to work for my "C".  Wish me luck.


----------



## crono782 (May 6, 2013)

If you want a study partner, hit me up. I'm not terribly far from ya (I think, hah). 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## JJones (Aug 19, 2013)

I got my 'C' last Sat.  Now that I've attended one I think I'll be much less nervous next time.


----------



## crono782 (Aug 20, 2013)

Yeah, after seeing the format, I'm much more confident. I'm working on my 'B' cert now... brutal.


----------



## 4thGenMason (Aug 29, 2013)

2 weeks after being raised I turned in my masters, and that same day I received my C cert. Unfortunately before obtaining my A I moved to another state and now I need to relearn the degrees with their language and don't currently hold any certificates.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Freemason Connect HD mobile app


----------

